# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  सामान्य मंच के ओरिजिनल (जो कि पहले से नेट पे नहीं है ) सूत्र

## sultania

भाइयो मैंने देखा है की इस फोरम पे हमेशा कॉपी पेस्ट सूत्रो पे हो हल्ला होता रहता है, इसके बीच समान्य मंच के ओरिजनल सूत्रो की चर्चा दब जाती है, या होती ही नहीं है ,
सच तो ये है की अपने फोरम मैं अनेक सूत्र ओरिजनल है ,

जिसकी वजह से ही ये आप सब का फोरम तरक्की कर रहा है ,

 आइये उन्हे देखे ॥ 
माननीय सदस्य गण भी ऐसे सूत्रो को बताये ॥

----------


## sultania

सभी से निवेदन है की इस सूत्र मैं मोलिक रचना करने वालो को सम्मान दे, उनका उत्साहवर्धन करे  ॥

----------


## Badtameez

आपको शत-शत नमन सुल्तानिया जी। क्या खूब सूत्र निर्माण किया है! रेपो कल अवश्य दूँगा।

----------


## sultania

अपनी कल्पना,अपना काव्य
मित्र आपका ये ओरिजनल सूत्र है , शानदार कार्य 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10324

कृपया कुछ बताये इसके बारे मैं

----------


## Badtameez

> अपनी कल्पना,अपना काव्य
> मित्र आपका ये ओरिजनल सूत्र है , शानदार कार्य 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10324
> 
> कृपया कुछ बताये इसके बारे मैं


आपका आभार मित्र!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sultania

मंच- सामान्य मंच -  मेराभारत - उपभोक्ता जागरुकता , -   सूत्र का नाम निवेश का ककहारा

इस मोलिक सूत्र को देखे, मोलिकता का मतलब ये है की ये लेख अनतर्जाल (net) पे केवल इस फोरम avf पे ही है,   या सबसे पहले अपने फोरम avf पे आया है 

छोटी लिंक 1 पेज 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/...hp/t-1682.html

ओरिजनल लिंक 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1682

----------


## sultania

> आपका आभार मित्र!!!!!!!!!!!!


मित्र अपने सूत्र की कुछ जानकारी दे

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र अपने सूत्र की कुछ जानकारी दे


जैसे में आप क्या जानना चाहते हैं मित्र?

----------


## sultania

> जैसे में आप क्या जानना चाहते हैं मित्र?


 क्या आप खुद कवि है मित्र कई तरह के विषयो पे आपकी रचनाये है

----------


## sultania

> मंच- सामान्य मंच -  मेराभारत - उपभोक्ता जागरुकता , -   सूत्र का नाम निवेश का ककहारा
> 
> इस मोलिक सूत्र को देखे, मोलिकता का मतलब ये है की ये लेख नेट पे केवल इस फोरम पर या सबसे पहले अपने फोरम पे है 
> 
> छोटी लिंक 1 पेज 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/...hp/t-1682.html
> 
> ओरिजनल लिंक 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1682


anoopverma, अनूप वर्मा जी ने इस सूत्र को बनाया है, अपडेट का इंतजार रहेगा

----------


## Badtameez

> क्या आप खुद कवि है मित्र कई तरह के विषयो पे आपकी रचनाये है


देखिए मित्र! मैं अपने मुँह से तो नहीं कह सकता हूँ कि मैं कवि हूँ। हाँ, मैं लिखता अवश्य हूँ। पता नहीं कैसा लिखता हूँ मुझे ज्ञात नहीं।जब मैं 15 साल का था तभी कुछ कुछ लिखने लगा। पहले बच्चों की कविताएं लिखता था फिर धीरे-धीरे अनुभव बढने लगा तो दूसरे विषयों पर लिखने लगा। पिछले दो साल से मैं भोजपुरी गीत खूब लिख रहा हूँ।

----------


## sultania

> देखिए मित्र! मैं अपने मुँह से तो नहीं कह सकता हूँ कि मैं कवि हूँ। हाँ, मैं लिखता अवश्य हूँ। पता नहीं कैसा लिखता हूँ मुझे ज्ञात नहीं।जब मैं 15 साल का था तभी कुछ कुछ लिखने लगा। पहले बच्चों की कविताएं लिखता था फिर धीरे-धीरे अनुभव बढने लगा तो दूसरे विषयों पर लिखने लगा। पिछले दो साल से मैं भोजपुरी गीत खूब लिख रहा हूँ।


मित्र एक भोजपुरी गीत जो की आपने खुद से लिखा है , यहा दे 
फोरम पे आपकी रंगीन ओर सार्थक दोनों तरह की रचनाये पूरा रंग जमा रही है ।

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र एक भोजपुरी गीत जो की आपने खुद से लिखा है , यहा दे 
> फोरम पे आपकी रंगीन ओर सार्थक दोनों तरह की रचनाये पूरा रंग जमा रही है ।


किन्तु मित्र क्या सबको समझ में आएगा भोजपुरी गीत?

----------


## sultania

> किन्तु मित्र क्या सबको समझ में आएगा भोजपुरी गीत?


हाँ हाँ क्यों नहीं , हिन्दी मैं भावार्थ भी बता देना ॥

----------


## Badtameez

> हाँ हाँ क्यों नहीं , हिन्दी मैं भावार्थ भी बता देना ॥


अच्छा ठीक है।तब अपनी कल्पना अपना काव्य पर चलता हूँ मित्र। वो भी आपके द्वारा दिये गये लिंक के सहारे।

----------


## sultania

Antarvasna Forum > सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > छोटा पर्दा > 
सूत्र का नाम - क्या MTV रोडीज और Bindaas दादागिरी जैसे शोज़ में प्रतिभागियों के साथ होने वाला दुर्व्यवहार सही है?


ये भी बिलकुल चर्चा करने हेतु बना मोलिक  सूत्र  है 

चर्चा आरंभ कर्ता/ सूत्र धारक Prince of India जी है ... 


छोटी लिंक 1 पेज 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/archive/...hp/t-2751.html

ओरिजनल लिंक 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2751

----------


## sultania

> अच्छा ठीक है।तब अपनी कल्पना अपना काव्य पर चलता हूँ मित्र। वो भी आपके द्वारा दिये गये लिंक के सहारे।


यही लिख दो मित्र , अच्छा लगेगा , हाथ कंगन को आरसी क्या वाली बात हो जायेगी

----------


## sultania

Antarvasna Forum > सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > *** सत्ता के पुजारी : भारत के लिए अभिशाप ***

इस सूत्र पे मोलिक चर्चा हो रही थी 15 रिपलाय के बाद बंद हो गयी , आज भी चर्चा की प्रांगसिकता है, चर्चा आरंभ कर्ता 

Pooja1990 QUEEN जी से निवेदन है की मोलिक चर्चा फिर से शुरू करे 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=159

----------


## Badtameez

> यही लिख दो मित्र , अच्छा लगेगा , हाथ कंगन को आरसी क्या वाली बात हो जायेगी


माफ करें मित्र! जब आप ये पोस्ट कर रहें थें तो मैं अपनी कल्पना अपना काव्य पर आपकी फरमाईश पूरी करनें में लगा था । कृपया वहीं जाकर पढ लीजिए। मैंने टाइपिंग बहुत मेहनत से की है क्योंकि मैं मोबाइल से हूँ।

----------


## sultania

> माफ करें मित्र! जब आप ये पोस्ट कर रहें थें तो मैं अपनी कल्पना अपना काव्य पर आपकी फरमाईश पूरी करनें में लगा था । कृपया वहीं जाकर पढ लीजिए। मैंने टाइपिंग बहुत मेहनत से की है क्योंकि मैं मोबाइल से हूँ।



वाह वाह क्या शानदार मोलिक गीत है, हिन्दी से पूरा समझ आता है, शुक्रिया मित्र आपका काम काबिले तारीफ है 



> मित्रों अब मैं अपने परम मित्र सुल्तानिया जी की फरमाईश पर एक भोजपुरी गीत प्रस्तुत करने जा रहा हूँ।
> दोस्तों समय आज कुछ ऐसा आ गया है कि हम देख रहे है कि जो सच्चाई पर चल रहा है, जो सीधा सादा है उसे बहुत कठिनाईयां झेलनी पङ रही है। सच्चाई पर चलने वाले व्यक्ति की हार हो रही है। इस गीत में एक लङका माँ दुर्गा के मंदिर में जाकर, उनकी प्रतिमा के समक्ष खङा होकर, माँ से इसी सामाजिक विषमता की शिकायत कर रहा है।कह रहा है कि हे माता ! आज सच्चाई पर जो चल रहा उसकी हार हो जा रही है देखिए ये कैसा संसार हो गया है। शेष गीत में प्रस्तुत है -
> 
> .
> .
> साच पर जे चलल ओकर हार हो गईल ।
> मईया देखा ना इ कईसन संसार हो गईल।
> .
> --------------------1------------------
> ...

----------


## sultania

इस सूत्र मैं दिये  गये सभी  सूत्र की जानकारी पूरी तकनीकी जांच के बाद ही की गयी है, किसी को गलत लगे तो साक्ष्य के साथ रखे ,

----------


## sultania

Antarvasna Forum के  सामान्य मंच के सभी विभागो मैं क्रमश जा के आपको बताऊंगा की कोन कोन से ऐसे सूत्र है, जिसमे सूत्रधारक ने केवल इसी फोरम हेतु सूत्र का निर्माण किया ...ऐसे सूत्रधारको की मेहनत को इस फोरम का सलाम है ।

----------


## Badtameez

> वाह वाह क्या शानदार मोलिक गीत है, हिन्दी से पूरा समझ आता है, शुक्रिया मित्र आपका काम काबिले तारीफ है


धन्यवाद मित्र जी !आपने इस गीत को यहाँ भी ला दिया। मजा आ गया ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सभी से निवेदन है की इस सूत्र मैं मोलिक रचना करने वालो को सम्मान दे, उनका उत्साहवर्धन करे  ॥



जी जरूर मित्र, मोलिक सूत्र बनाने मैं काफी मेहनत ओर समय लगता है, पूरा खुद से लिखना होता है, जब भी किसी फोरम के सार्थक रिज़ल्ट की चर्चा होती है तो मोलिक रचनाओ को ही उसमे शामिल किया जाता है ॥ 

ऐसे सूत्र की प्रबंधन क्षेत्र मैं बहुत आवश्यकता थी ॥ 

इस सूत्र मैं जो भी सूत्र पोस्ट होंगे , उत्साह वर्धन के लिये मैं सभी सूत्र धारको को रेपो दूंगा , सभी मोलिक रचनाकर्ताओ को सलाम , उनका आभार ॥

----------


## Rated R

http://forum.hindivichar.com/search.php?searchid=1332308
उनके द्वारा प्रराम्भित  हर सूत्र


इस फोरम  पर अगर किसी मौलिक रचनाकार को देखा है , तो वो है जेठालाल उर्फ़  केवड़ा..
उन्ही के द्वारा हिंदी रूपांतरित कॉमिक्स इस फोरम पर अन्य सदस्यों द्वारा पोस्ट की जाती रही है.....और अपने सारे सूत्रों के  कंटेंट भी वो स्वयं लिखते है..वो एक साथ कई रचनाएं लेकर फोरम पर आते है और उन्हें पोस्ट कर चले जात है..उनका मुख्या कार्यक्षेत्र FSI है........  :)

----------


## Rated R

अब अगर आप किसी भी कॉमिक्स पर केवड़ा का वाटरमार्क देखे तो समझ जाए की ये उन्ही के द्वारा रूपांतरित किया गया है........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> धन्यवाद मित्र जी !आपने इस गीत को यहाँ भी ला दिया। मजा आ गया ।



सुरेश जी आपकी मोलिक प्रतिभा की पहचान हो चुकी है, किसी भी फोरम को आप जेसे सदस्यो की आवश्यकता/खोज रहती है, आपने अपनी मोलिक रचनाये इस फोरम पे प्रकाशित की, काफी अच्छा लगा ॥

----------


## Rated R

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6873
मौलिकता के परिक्षण के लिए आप इस सूत्र में दिए गए निर्देशों का पालन कर सकते है...!!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अरे अरे मित्र रुकिये सूत्र तो पूरा देख ले, ये सूत्र समान्य मंच के सूत्रो की चर्चा के लिये है, आप + 18 सूत्रो की बात पे विचार देने लगे , ये प्रबंधन का क्षेत्र है , यहा पे सूत्र से बाहर की पोस्ट ना करे , कुछ फोरम की इज्ज़त का भी ख्याल करे , इस क्षेत्र मैं भी स्पेम पोस्ट अच्छी बात नहीं , आशा है आप बात को स्वस्थ तरीके से समझ चुके होंगे , धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## Rated R

> अरे अरे मित्र रुकिये सूत्र तो पूरा देख ले, ये सूत्र समान्य मंच के सूत्रो की चर्चा के लिये है, आप + 18 सूत्रो की बात पे विचार देने लगे , ये प्रबंधन का क्षेत्र है , यहा पे सूत्र से बाहर की पोस्ट ना करे , कुछ फोरम की इज्ज़त का भी ख्याल करे , इस क्षेत्र मैं भी स्पेम पोस्ट अच्छी बात नहीं , आशा है आप बात को स्वस्थ तरीके से समझ चुके होंगे , धन्यवाद ॥


मैंने तो बस सदस्य की प्रशंशा की है.,.
और कुछ भी नहीं....
वैसे मैंने ध्यान नहीं दिया की ये सामान्य विभाग के लिए है.....  :)

----------


## Rated R

Teach Guru

http://www.copyscape.com/

ये एक तरह का "चुराई हुई सामग्री को सर्च करने वाला सर्च इंजन" है| यहाँ आप अपनी साईट का एड्रेस भरिये और ये आपको कुछ परिणाम (प्रीमियम अकाउंट में पुरे रिजल्ट्स) देगा ,जहाँ आपकी सामग्री का इस्तेमाल हुआ है | साथ ही इसका एक टूल भी है, जिसे आप अपने ब्लॉग पर लगा लेंगे तो आपके ब्लॉग को कोई कॉपी नहीं कर सकेगा |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मैंने तो बस सदस्य की प्रशंशा की है.,.
> और कुछ भी नहीं....
> वैसे मैंने ध्यान नहीं दिया की ये सामान्य विभाग के लिए है.....  :)


आश्चर्य लगा आपकी बात जान के , ........ध्यान दो यार ....फिर लिखो

----------


## Badtameez

> सुरेश जी आपकी मोलिक प्रतिभा की पहचान हो चुकी है, किसी भी फोरम को आप जेसे सदस्यो की आवश्यकता/खोज रहती है, आपने अपनी मोलिक रचनाये इस फोरम पे प्रकाशित की, काफी अच्छा लगा ॥


आदरणीय शेखर जी को प्रणाम! आपने मेरं बारे में सुन्दर विचार रखें आपका आभार!धन्यवाद!

----------


## sultania

सभी  सदस्यो का स्वागत ......

----------


## Badtameez

> सभी  सदस्यो का स्वागत ......


धन्यवाद!.......................

----------


## sultania

> धन्यवाद!.......................


मित्र एक ओर मोलिक रचना इस सूत्र मैं दो ना

----------


## Badtameez

आप किस तरह की मौलिक रचना चाहतें है मित्र?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आप किस तरह की मौलिक रचना चाहतें है मित्र?


गीत से संबन्धित मित्र कोई है तो दो ना .....

----------


## Badtameez

> गीत से संबन्धित मित्र कोई है तो दो ना .....


मित्रों (सुल्तानिया और शेखर जी) !
मैं अपनी कल्पना अपना काव्य पर लिखूंगा तो वहीं आपलोग पढ लीजिएगा।और चाहें तो वहाँ से कापी करके यहाँ पर ला दीजिएगा। इससे मेरा सूत्र भी गतिशील रहेगा।

----------


## -Radhe-

और भी कई सूत्र हें ओरिजनल

----------

